# Need a guide replaced



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Got a Star Aerial surf rod that has a broken guide. Anyone in the Pensacola area feel like messing with it?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll fix it for you Link.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'll fix it for you Link.


Thanks Joe! Will you be at the father/daughter dance tomorrow night? If so I can just bring it with me if that's ok


----------

